# B&S 195432 carb problem



## atlantis7 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I have a B&S 195432 8hp engine in a power generator. I got this thing used and there has always been the problem that the engine ran very uneven, rpm would always go up and down, and there was no way this could be adjusted. I reset everything to factory settings according to the manual, then tried screwing in, screwing out, resetting, screwing again... The engine just didn't run fine.

Then suddenly we had the problem that the carb overflowed (the downtube between the carb and the air filter filled with fuel). I took it apart and found the float had filled with fuel. I was able to locate the hole, drained and dried the float and soldered the hole shut. I didn't use an excessive amount of solder, just enough to shut the hole. Now the carb still overflows, even though the float doesn't fill with fuel anymore (I checked this). The float needle looks fine btw. 

Can anybody tell what can be the cause for either of these probs? Are they linked at all?

Regards
Martin


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Did you ever try and clean the carb? the float can still stick, can be out of adjustment (parallel to the carb body) and of course the needle may look fine but are cheap to try. (has the rubber tip on the inlet needle?)


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

If the float has a hole and you soldered it, it probably has other weak spots that will show up sooner or later. I tried the same thing on a Briggs 11hp. Smiled as I put it back together thinking of the money I had saved, only to find gas all over the garage floor the next morning. Since the reason for owning the gen could be for emergency use, better to renew the float. I did at a cost of eight bucks. I will try to repair anything that is broken just for the challenge, but gasoline all over the garage floor is just not worth it.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bugman said:


> Did you ever try and clean the carb? the float can still stick, can be out of adjustment (parallel to the carb body) and of course the needle may look fine but are cheap to try. (has the rubber tip on the inlet needle?)[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atlantis7 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the answers. First of all the complete number is

195432 1133 01 92102910

Yes I had the carb apart several times and there was never visible dirt but I still blew it through with no result.

Yes it has the rubber tip inlet needle.

I think I will order a new float and a new inlet needle and just try.

Which part is the magnetic/exciter?

Regards
Martin


----------

